# Home Theater Seat repair



## kyceo04

I have a 3-seat Benchcraft electric theater seating setup and one of my seats will recline but not come back up. I believe it is the switch. It appears the company has gone out of business. Anyone know where I can buy a replacement switch?


----------



## RSH

Are you sure it is Benchcraft and not Berkline? The Benchraft was Berkline's sister company that made non motion furniture.

Do you know what model number it is?

You may find some info on the tag attached to the back of the footrest.


Anyway, how do you know that it is a switch and not a power supply or an actuator?

Have you done any diagnostics?


----------



## kyceo04

The Warrantee information lists BenchCraft Casual Living. I can't find a tag on the unit itself. The model number is WW-013.

All I know at this point is that there is power, it still reclines. Any suggestions on diagnostics I can run to narrow it down?
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## RSH

Hard to tell you unless I know what we are going to be diagnosing...

Can you post some pictures?

Is that Home Theater Seating?

It is the first time I hear about Benchcraft making home theater recliners.

Can you also pot the pictures of the label that are on the transformer (power supply) and actuator (motor)?


----------



## kyceo04

Roman,

I took some pictures but don't know how to upload them.

Richard


----------



## RSH

Use insert image icon while posting a quick reply.


----------



## mechman

To post links, pictures, etc. you need 5 posts. You can pad some posts here. It can take an hour or more afterwards for your privileges to take effect. :T


----------



## yostjmv

I have the exact same issue with a Berkline electric middle seat. Can't seem to find anyone in my area (Erie, Pa) to repair it. If I can't repair it, is it possible to transform it to a static non-reclining chair until I can find a replacement for it or the entire front row? I don't like having it stuck in the reclining mode. Thanks for any advice.


----------

